# New website look



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I am finishing up completely different look of my website more content, (from those, who remember the old website) It’s not done, we are still working on it, but I would like to see what you folks think about it! As always SEO is the most important thing.

website


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I am finishing up completely different look of my website more content, (from those, who remember the old website) It&#146;s not done, we are still working on it, but I would like to see what you folks think about it! As always SEO is the most important thing.
> 
> website


Sharp,
Your site looks awesome on my HTC android. I am going to check it out on my laptop when I get a chance.
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## IndianapolisPainters (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks nice to me. The dropdown menus didn't even mess up my script blocker


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks great...good code structure, good page speed. 

I like the inclusion of facebook opengraph in code, and schema code.

The site is a kinda busy, but considering your targeting two different trades, its been laid out really well.

nicely done.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for checking out,I am still working on the project gallery,i really need to buy a pro camera,iphone does bot always take the best pics haha


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

It looks awesome on my iPhone.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks good, only thing I am not crazy about, is the stripped wallpaper background.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

BigBen said:


> Looks good, only thing I am not crazy about, is the stripped wallpaper background.


Thank you for your opinion,We all have different taste,in my opinion it matches the site layout...


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Site looks good. If I could suggest a few changes:

1. Remove the location-based keywords in the footer. It's keyword stuffing and you run the risk of being penalized for it. 

2. It looks like you "spun" the content for those pages, which is fine for readers. But those pages probably are not indexed due to dup content. So, I would re-write the content for those areas or just list the areas served.

3. Instead of the "recent articles", develop a very strong call to action at the bottom of each page. Your content is good but there is nothing that MOVES the reader to action at the bottom of the page. 

Hope that helps!

-Darren


----------

